# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Personal donate

## Airicist

The idea is to do not donate to the site, as is usually done, and personal donate to the authors, that is, the author has written a good article or post on the forum, it links up with unobtrusive button with his personal donate to readers who liked the article, donated the author.

----------

